# Abstände zwischen Maschinen/Anlagen



## kolbendosierer (6 April 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Vorschrift/Vorgabe, die mir minimale Abstände  zwischen Maschinen/Anlagen (Schaltschrank zu Maschine usw..) nennt. Soll  anscheinend in der BGV drin stehen. Ich finde aber nichts.
Wenn jemand was weis, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke vorab

Robert


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2013)

Zum Abstand gibt es meines Wissens keine Vorschriften.
Es gibt viele Anlagen (meist Serienmaschinen) bei denen der Schaltschrank sogar in die Anlage integriert ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (6 April 2013)

Evtl. meint er den Abstand, wenn zwischen Schaltschrank und Maschine ein Gang ist.
Da hat mich auch schon mal ein Verantwortlicher eines Kunden drauf angesprochen und er meinte das müssten 80 cm sein,
Eine Vorschrift dazu kenne ich aber auch nicht, was nicht heissen soll das es die nicht gitb.


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 April 2013)

Hallo, 
Danke für die Antworten. Das mit den 80 cm hab ich auch schon einmal gehört. 
Aber auf was sich das genau bezieht? Deshalb die Frage wo das steht. 

Danke schonmal👍


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Evtl. meint er den Abstand, wenn zwischen Schaltschrank und Maschine ein Gang ist.
> Da hat mich auch schon mal ein Verantwortlicher eines Kunden drauf angesprochen und er meinte das müssten 80 cm sein,
> Eine Vorschrift dazu kenne ich aber auch nicht, was nicht heissen soll das es die nicht gitb.



Da gibt es - meines Wissens - 2 Sachen.
a) Gänge müssen generell abhängig von der Funktion gewisse Breiten haben. (evtl. Arbeitsstättenverordnung?)
b) Steht der Schaltschrank mit der Tür zur Maschine, so muß bei geöffneten Türen eine Flucht möglich sein. Mindestabstände stehen in der VDE.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2013)

Hallo, ich kann dieses zum Thema beitragen. Gruß Tommi


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 April 2013)

Hey Tommi,

wo steht das genau drin?


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2013)

Auha, in den genannten Normen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, oder in einem VDE-Buch, kann ich erst Montag klären. Gruß Tommi


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 April 2013)

Das wär super wenn du das abchecken könntest. 

danke nochmal


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2013)

ich tue mein Bestes, dran zu denken 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marlob (6 April 2013)

Das sollte die Norm 
DIN VDE 0100-729
sein


----------



## marlob (6 April 2013)

Im Elektropraktiker stand noch ein Artikel drin
Elektropraktiker: Fachartikel
Muss man aber ein Abo für haben oder einmalig den Artikel bezahlen. 
Jedensfalls ist es diese Norm


> VDE 0100-729 VDE 0100-729:2010-02
> Errichten von Niederspannungsanlagen – Teil 7-729:
> Anforderungen für Betriebsstätten, Räume und Anlagen besonderer Art – Bedienungsgänge und Wartungsgänge


Und in diesem Heft ist der artikel aus der Elektropraktiker zu finden


> Normen und Vorschriften – Kommentare: Gang-
> breiten. Elektropraktiker, Berlin 64 (2010) 6; S.
> 530–531.


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 April 2013)

Mal eine Frage. Fällt ein Schaltschrank 
400 V Einspeisung, FU, Schütze für Motoren, SPS auch unter Mittelspannungs Schaltanlagen?


----------



## marlob (6 April 2013)

Unter 1000 V Wechelspannung ist Niederspannung


----------



## marlob (6 April 2013)

Hier noch ein Link zu den Gangbreiten
http://www.elektro.net/wp-content/uploads/pp-archiv/PP_14_2009_961533.pdf


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 April 2013)

So ich kann nun auch ein Beipiel geben, ich habe den einen Teil von dem Aufstellungsplan besorgt.
Im Grunde geht es um diesen Ausschnitt. 
Die Türen von Machinen und Schaltschrank stehen sich wohl im Wege.
Aber wenn ich dann im Gegenzug in der PDF von Tommi lese:

ANMERKUNG! Bei gegeneinander aufgestellten Schrankreihen muss nicht mit gleichzeitig geöffneten Türen auf beiden Seiten gerechnet werden.


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2013)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Die Türen von Machinen und Schaltschrank stehen sich wohl im Wege.


Um die Abstände zu verkleinern haben die meisten Schaltschrank- und auch Schutzgittertüren Öffnungswinkel größer 90°.
Bei deiner Anordnung hätte ich keine Bedenken.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (8 April 2013)

Hallo,
so wie ich es auf dem Bild von Dir erkennen kann ist das keine elektrischer Betriebsraum sondern ein Fluchtweg!?
Wenn es ein Fluchtweg sein sollte:
http://www.baua.de/de/Themen-von-A-Z/Arbeitsstaetten/ASR/pdf/ASR-A2-3.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## kolbendosierer (8 April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe die ASR auch schon durchgesehen, die 80cm werden eigentlich auch immer eingehalten.
Ich habe den Screenshot noch etwas vergrößert. 
Es gibt nur den Engpass an dem Schaltschrank und an der Maschine wenn die Türen offen wären.
Wenn ich mir so manche Neuaufstellungen/Anlagen anschaue, frage ich mich dann ob die ein Teil vom Meter abgebrochen haben.
Oder ist es nur eine Frage der Deklaration? Ich denke ich muss mal mit dem externen Sicherheitsmensch darüber sprechen. 

Besten Dank aber nochmal für die super Infos. Wenn ihr wollt kann ich gerne mal was Posten wenn der Sicherheitsmensch da war,
ich hab bloß keine Ahnung wann das ist.

Robert


----------



## Tommi (9 April 2013)

Hallo,

also ein Fluchtweg für alle scheint es nicht zu sein, da die Anlage eine Sackgasse ist, oder?
Wieviele Leute sind da denn maximal drin?
Schätz doch mal die Wahrscheinlichkeit ab, daß es brennt und gleichzeitig der Schaltschrank-
bereich im Fehlerfall so mit großen Messgeräten vollgestopft ist, daß da keiner mehr raus kommt.

Bei einer Gefährdungesbeurteilung musst Du Auftrittswahrscheilchkeit und Schwere der Verletzung
gegeneinander aufrechnen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## kolbendosierer (9 April 2013)

Hi Tommi,

sehe ich genauso. Hier arbeitet nur jemand, wenn an der Anlage eine Störung ist.
Also in der Regel, nicht so oft.


Gruß

Robert


----------



## Tommi (9 April 2013)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> wenn der Sicherheitsmensch da war



na, dann ist ja alles klar.

Der "Sicherheitsmensch" ist übrigens die externe "Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit" 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## kolbendosierer (24 April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte vor kurzem mit unserer "Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit" E-Mailkontakt.
Als erstes habe ich meine Einschätzung zu den einzelnen Fällen erläutert. Der Screenshot dient zur Orientierung.

Fall Nr.1:
Zwischen dem Schaltschrank und der Maschinen besteht ein Durchgang der ca. 1,30m breit ist, aber nur wenn beidseitig die Türen geschlossen sind.

Anmerkung: Die Türen der Packmaschine (ca. 0,7m) können weiter geöffnet werden ( fast 180°). Die Schaltschranktüren lassen sich
Weiter öffnen als 90° (ca.120°).

Meine Meinung: In diesem Fall würde ich mich auf die DIN VDE 0100-729 berufen. Diese bezieht sich aber eher auf Aufstellungen von Gegenüberliegenden Schaltschrankreihen.
Hier heißt es: „Bei Gegenüberliegenden Schaltschrankreihen ist nicht zwingend damit zu rechnen, das beide Türen gleichzeitig geöffnet sind“.
Des Weiteren würde ich auf Grund der Öffnungswinkel der Türen hier ebenso keine Bedenken äußern.

Zu Nr.2:
Zwischen den beiden Maschinen, besteht eine Durchgangsbreite von ca. 0,75m.

Anmerkung: Dieser Gang wird wenn, dann evtl. zur Störungsbeseitigung oder Wartung benutzt.
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass hier nicht mehr als max. 2 Personen gleichzeitig anwesend sind.

Meine Meinung: In der ASR A2.3 vom August 2007,steht im Absatz 5:
„Für Einzugsgebiete bis 5 Personen darf die lichte Breite jedoch
an keiner Stelle weniger als 0,80 m betragen.“
Deshalb denke ich auch hier, das die 0,75m völlig ausreichend sind.

Zu Nr.3:
Zwischen der Rückseite des Schaltschranks und der Maschine besteht eine Breite von 0,5m. Der Abstand ist nicht als Durchgang, sondern eher Wartungsgang gedacht. Am Ende des Schrankes befindet sich auf einer Höhe von ca. 20cm eine Kabelrinne, die den Schaltschrank mit der Anlage verbindet.

Meine Meinung: Da dieser „Gang“ eine Sackgasse ist, nur zu Wartungszwecken betreten wird und
das auch nur von einer Person, sollte diese Breite ausreichen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Antwort von unserer "Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit":

Ich teile zu alle 3 Punkten Ihre Einschätzung und sehe keinerlei Handlungsbedarf.

Flucht und Rettungswege sind die gekennzeichneten Wege die im Notfall ins Freie oder in einen gesicherten Bereich führen.
Zugänge zu Maschinen oder Gänge gehören wenn Sie nicht gekennzeichnet sind nicht zu den Flucht und Rettungswegen.

Festgelegt werden die Flucht und Rettungswege  durch Vorgaben von Behörden (Landesbauordnung), Brandschutzgutachten, Arbeitsstättenrichtlinien

--------------------------------------------------


Gruß

Robert


----------



## Tommi (25 April 2013)

Super! :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------

